# Any feedback on this slim felt case for your Kindle 3???



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey all,

Wanted to get your opinion on the following kindle 3 case. We got our inspiration from a CD case I once owned. It's slim, secures unit via a zipper, it's made out of designer felt, and comes with an exterior slot pocket great for storing notes, pens, phone, etc.

The case is very lite and great for when on the go. Not bulky and fits comfortably in your hands. Definitely feel good about the design but want to hear what you have to say?


























Please let us know what you think?

Thanks, -J


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I think it's very handsome.

Probably a little bulkier than I'd want in my purse.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Like the shape but with four cats, the felt would be a fur magnet in my house!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I like it.  I'd be slightly worried the zipper might scratch the screen when taking the Kindle in and out of the case.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

It's beautiful and would be an awesome case for those who don't like the book style case.
I would not be concerned about the zipper damaging my Kindle, as it appears to open adequately to get the Kindle in and out.
I am a book style case person myself but would buy something like this for my husband in a heartbeat (except he is not a big reader nor a Kindle owner . . .  )
Nice work and I really like the felt combined with the leather.  
You should work on a book style case with that combination. 
Lilith


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks and it's on the border line of slim and a little bulky. Great on the hand, but on small / medium size purses it can take up some much needed space.

-J



9MMare said:


> I think it's very handsome.
> 
> Probably a little bulkier than I'd want in my purse.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

We are actually going to roll out this similar style in all leather. Some in solid colors and others with designs on them. Yeah for some reason cats love felt. lol



Holly said:


> Like the shape but with four cats, the felt would be a fur magnet in my house!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

I see your point, a solution could be expanding the zipper (opening) more so it opens more like a book that way the zipper contact with the unit is minimize. That is actually another concept / style of case that just came to mind .. thanks -J



laurie_lu said:


> I like it. I'd be slightly worried the zipper might scratch the screen when taking the Kindle in and out of the case.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, yeah there is enough room for the case but we could always add a bit more room to it just in case (to be preventive). That is actually what we are going to roll out next, a book style cover with this same concept in mind. Now if I go with a book style cover, users would like the unit to be stationary inside the cover, correct? Also imagine that the book case would lend itself to open up completely and be able to lay flat on any surface when (fully extended) open and also fit comfortably in your hands.

Really like this and I will keep you posted once we have a mock up of this newer version.

-J



Lilith said:


> It's beautiful and would be an awesome case for those who don't like the book style case.
> I would not be concerned about the zipper damaging my Kindle, as it appears to open adequately to get the Kindle in and out.
> I am a book style case person myself but would buy something like this for my husband in a heartbeat (except he is not a big reader nor a Kindle owner . . . )
> Nice work and I really like the felt combined with the leather.
> ...


----------



## Kitty145684 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like   ALOT!

Does in come in a bigger size for K2??


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it does come in a bigger size for the K2



Kitty145684 said:


> I like  ALOT!
> 
> Does in come in a bigger size for K2??


----------



## Kitty145684 (Jun 28, 2011)

joevleather said:


> Yes it does come in a bigger size for the K2


Could you please post the link?


----------



## Dr. Laurence Brown (Jun 23, 2011)

I really like this. More so than the generic cases out there that I've been picking up at the store.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

i like it too!  I love the idea of the felt, even though i have cats.  All this microfibre everyone is using creeps me out!  I can't stand the texture on my hands! It's like nails on a chalkboard to me. (weirdness I know but there it is).  I would be interested in a book style


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

A non-metal zipper might work better and not scratch the Kindle screen. Also, what price range are you thinking about?


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

The zipper would be an issue, even if there were more room.  Other zippered K cases I've seen say they have a non-scratching zipper, which I assume must be the plastic ones.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

sent the link via a private message. If there is anything else just let us know.



Kitty145684 said:


> Could you please post the link?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks



Dr. Laurence Brown said:


> I really like this. More so than the generic cases out there that I've been picking up at the store.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Book style cover design is what we are working on next I should be posting photos by next week or so. I'm waiting on our custom zipper pulls since I want to incorporate a zipper on this book cover. It's going to look very nice.

-J



meowzart said:


> i like it too! I love the idea of the felt, even though i have cats. All this microfibre everyone is using creeps me out! I can't stand the texture on my hands! It's like nails on a chalkboard to me. (weirdness I know but there it is). I would be interested in a book style


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Our initial mockup was actually done with a non metal zipper but aesthetically did not look so good and from our experiences with zippers .. for medium to heavy use (meaning daily) it's better to go with a metal zipper as plastic ones have a tendency of wearing down or coming apart. Metal is more secure and I use this case daily as it's on of my favorites and unless you press really hard against the metal of the zipper there is no scratching on the surface of the unit.

Price range is between $45 - $55, aside from the felt being virgin wool all of the leather we use is hand dyed and process by us internally. You get a unique piece every time.

-J



Alice Coyl said:


> A non-metal zipper might work better and not scratch the Kindle screen. Also, what price range are you thinking about?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Could be plastic but as stated previously .. our initial comp was done with plastic zipper but with time they tend to break or come apart, hence we stuck with metal for the time being.



valleycat1 said:


> The zipper would be an issue, even if there were more room. Other zippered K cases I've seen say they have a non-scratching zipper, which I assume must be the plastic ones.


----------

